
Goo.gl URL shortener can also spit out QR codes - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/01/goo-gl-url-shortener-can-also-spit-out-qr-codes-if-you-ask-it-n/
======
leftnode
You can also append .info to get detailed stats.

~~~
JeremyBanks
Or even simply "+".

------
andrewacove
Literally two days ago, I launched the first pass of a side project for this
very purpose: <http://qrk.co/>

It's ugly, only has been tested in one browser, doesn't support user
accounts/per-user encodings . . .

But it does do a geolocation query as part of the redirect. Seems like useful
data.

------
nkassis
This is an awesome feature. I don't see why they call it an easter egg. Easter
eggs are not supposed to be useful ;p

------
th0ma5
a lot of the qr code i've seen on my phone assumes i'm near some other display
device seeing the code, and to point the camera at it, i wish i could just tap
on a qr code jpg, or well, then again, maybe not :P

~~~
calloc
I'm sorry that you don't have an app for that ... I have an app called
Quickmark on my iPhone that allows me save the image to my "library" and then
select it within the app to decode QR codes.

